# Trotz neuer Graka 9600GT nur 20 FPS (WoW)



## AlexKoester (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gestern meine neue Graka erhalten und natürlich eingebaut. Nun der Schock, trotzdem habe ich in WoW nur noch 20 FPS in Städten (Shattrah, Ironforge) und ca. maximal 40 FPS im Gelände (schwangt stark hin und her). AV ist im gedrängel unspielbar.

Wie kann das sein? Da brachte meine 7300GS deutlich mehr FPS, da war kein ruckeln zu sehen. WoW alle Regler auf Hoch, 1680x1050 Auflösung sonst nichts weiteres. Auflösung auf 1600x900 umstellen geht nicht, da wird mir schlecht (Schrift sehr undeutlich etc). Vert. Sync etc bringt auch nichts, Regler sogar auf Niedrig auch keine Veränderung, vllt. ca. 5 FPS.

Meine Vorgehensweise war: Treiber deinstalliert, Grafikkarte eingebaut, neue Treiber installiert (neuste Treiber von der Nvidia.de Seite geladen, nicht die vom Hersteller).

Woran könnte das liegen? Gegenfalls System neu aufsetzen? Oder könnte es eventuell doch schon das "alte" Mainboard sein?

MSI P965 Neo-F mit 3 GB Ram (DDR2 667 MHz), Intel Pentium D920 (2x2,8 GHz), BeQuiet Dark Power 550W, Windows XP Prof. SP3


Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnten.

MfG Sierius


----------



## Sugarwarlock (10. Oktober 2008)

ist die cpu nicht schon nen wenig alt und von der leistung (angegeben in teraflops (ich weiß hört sich doof an heißt aber so^^) und nicht die taktung die in ghz angegeben ist) nen bischen schwar für so ne graka? cpu und graka können sich gegenseitig ausbremsen. das fällt mir um halb 8 morgens ohne schlaf ein... bitte verbessert mich wenn ich müll erzähle.


----------



## AlexKoester (10. Oktober 2008)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> ist die cpu nicht schon nen wenig alt und von der leistung (angegeben in teraflops (ich weiß hört sich doof an heißt aber so^^) und nicht die taktung die in ghz angegeben ist) nen bischen schwar für so ne graka? cpu und graka können sich gegenseitig ausbremsen. das fällt mir um halb 8 morgens ohne schlaf ein... bitte verbessert mich wenn ich müll erzähle.


Ja die CPU und das Mainboard sind schon etwas älter, das weiss ich ja. Trotzdem dürfte es durchaus für WoW genügen und es kann ja nicht sein, dass ne Grafikkarte so ausgebremst wird, das sie schlechter als eine deutlich ältere & schlechtere Karte ist?!? Oder doch?

Ich könnte von nem Kollegen einen Core2Duo E6420 bekommen, dürfte das Problem damit geschwächt werden?


----------



## poTTo (10. Oktober 2008)

also die CPU reicht locker, das sie eine 9800er GT nicht vollkommen ausreizt sollte jeder wissen ist aber kein Grund das du nun weniger FPS hast als mit deiner 7300er. Haste denn mal die Treiber auch korrekt deinstalliert und mal die aktuellen von der nvidia Homepage genommen, also NICHT die Treiber von der CD ?

Fällt mir noch was ein, bei deiner 7300er, hast ja gesagt das lief flüssiger. Waren da auch alle Details auf High eingestellt ? Wenn nicht, dann prüfe mal bitte deine FPS wenn du exakt die Grafiksettings nimmst die deine 7300er vorher hatte. Und den Vsync bitte auch deaktivieren !


----------



## xTaR (10. Oktober 2008)

Hast du bei der Auflösung 8x MSAA oder 4x gewählt ? 4x reicht vollkommen , 8x ist mMn nur Schnickschnack und sollte man erste ab einer HD4850 / 9800GTX aktivieren , sonst geht die Leistung in den Keller.


----------



## AlexKoester (10. Oktober 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Hast du bei der Auflösung 8x MSAA oder 4x gewählt ? 4x reicht vollkommen , 8x ist mMn nur Schnickschnack und sollte man erste ab einer HD4850 / 9800GTX aktivieren , sonst geht die Leistung in den Keller.


Genau das ist ja der Witz, MSAA steht auf 1x !!!!

Steht alles auf High (bei meiner alten hatte ich alles in der Mitte), aber es ist egal, wenn ich alles auf LOW stelle, ändert sich nichts, vllt. 3-4 FPS. Das find ich schon sehr seltsam ...

Original Treiber-CD hab ich erst gar nicht installiert, hab mir direkt die aktuellsten von Nvidia herunter geladen.


----------



## xTaR (10. Oktober 2008)

Hast du den alten Treiber vorher richtig entfernt ?


----------



## poTTo (10. Oktober 2008)

AlexKoester schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal das hat er, hat er zumindest geschrieben. Und Treiber per Sys.steuerung deinstallieren sollte jedem beaknnt sein ! Es gibt nochn paar Tools die auch viele Treiberleichen finden. Aber bei einem Wechsel von nvidia zu nvidia ist der Grundtreiber gleich.


----------



## AlexKoester (10. Oktober 2008)

Problem beseitigt...

Hab ne neue Biosversion drauf gepatcht und schon hab ich in IF 80 FPS ^^

Das es damit was zu tun haben könnte, wär ich nie drauf gekommen. Hab nur deswegen gepatcht, weil ich heut Abend den E6420 ausprobieren wollte und dafür ne neuere Version gebraucht hätte...


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2008)

AlexKoester schrieb:


> Hab ne neue Biosversion drauf gepatcht und schon hab ich in IF 80 FPS ^^
> 
> Das es damit was zu tun haben könnte, wär ich nie drauf gekommen. Hab nur deswegen gepatcht, weil ich heut Abend den E6420 ausprobieren wollte und dafür ne neuere Version gebraucht hätte...


Damit hat sich mal "Wunderheilmittel" wieder mal bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab den Thread nur leider vorher noch nicht entdeckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2008)

AlexKoester schrieb:


> Problem beseitigt...
> 
> Hab ne neue Biosversion drauf gepatcht und schon hab ich in IF 80 FPS ^^
> 
> Das es damit was zu tun haben könnte, wär ich nie drauf gekommen. Hab nur deswegen gepatcht, weil ich heut Abend den E6420 ausprobieren wollte und dafür ne neuere Version gebraucht hätte...



Da kannste ma kicken wa

Bios macht unter Umständen unglaublich viel aus. Habe mir kürzlich einen Rechner zusammen gebaut, bei dem die ATI4870 auf dem Board Gigabyte P45 DS4, welches ja sogar auch noch ziemlich neu ist, nicht mal lauffähig war. Das Brett konnte im ausgelieferten Bios mit der Graka nichts anfangen und hatte mir, sobald ich den Cata drauf hatte, die Bluescreens nur so um die Ohren geworfen. Gewürzt wurde das ganze dann noch mit Reboot-Schleifen.

Und was hat alles ins Lot gebracht? Bios-Flash


----------

